# Customs Thinset and grout



## Whip (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Has anyone had any problems with customs thinset and grouts one of the builder we do work for really wants to switch from tec. I am looking for any input possible. I know that the big orange caries customs product and every time that i have used them i have not been impressed but would love to here from all of you.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

The fact that Home Depot sells products made by Custom Building Products has nothing to do with the performance of the Custom Building Products products.

Custom Building products is a mainstream manufacturer of quality products. But then....so is TEC.:thumbsup:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I have never had a problem with Custom's products. I don't do tile every day, but I have done a fair share of it. However, on my last tile job, I used Tile Mate thinset and Tile Mate admix. A very noticeable difference in bonding to my tools and hands though. It stuck to my wedding ring like nobody's business. Luckily I got the tungsten carbide ring so cleaning it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Up until a few years ago, Custom had some real problems with their grouts-- color washing out, mottling, etc., and of course it always got laid at the feet of the installer. In the last few years, though, their grouts have gotten alot better, though. I don't think I've had any problems from them in about 5 years now. As for their thinsets, they're just as good as anyone else's. Their roll-on waterproofing is probably one of their better known products, though (Redgard).


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I use customs products when I tile, they have the most complete line of products of my local suppliers. I like to stay with one manufacturer on a project "just in case" there is a problem. Only bad thing is the only local supplier is the devil's depot.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

I like Custom and Tec products, never had a problem with either.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I use VersaBond on nearly a daily basis. My favorite general purpose thinset. i do not care for their grout however, and prefer Tec or Laticrete for that.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Though Bill Vincent and I are probably 2000 miles apart our experience with Custom's grout is exactly the same. Bill and I have discussed this several times over the years. I didn't return to Custom grouts until about three years ago and haven't had any problems during that period. Before I had too many problems with them and couldn't afford to keep going back to repair spoiled grouts so I quit using Custom's grout for about seven years.

I repeatedly complained to Custom and they always had a no-talent "no-sayer" Techie guy that always put the blame on me. I stopped using their grout and my grout problems stopped immediately.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I haven't used Custom grout in a few years.... At the time it seemed to have a really short pot life compared to what I was used to with Laticrete.


----------

